# woohoo



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

got my first muskie today 46'' 18'' girth pics soon


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

congrats!! Do you mind sharing if you were trolling or casting? Was he in shallow or deep water. Not intersted on where, but curious how you caught him?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

14 to 15' ow trollin


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Man, that is an awesome first fish. You're spoiled now. lol WB or Milton? Congrats. Looking forward to the pic.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

heres a pic of the first muskie i caught....thanks Tomb


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice fish. Congratulations!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

Great fish! Congratulations!!


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

very nice fish, thanks for sharing. That is awesome!! I'm jealous.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Outstanding.

What's going on with its belly?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

A dandy for your first, congratulations!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i think it was in a fight or something but it swam away


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Glad to help you get her Justin. Gonna be a while to top that one! Program: 8" natural perch Depthraider 4.6 mph 20 back over 26 fow. We were trolling under a bridge. It was "foggy" in our location


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I think this fish may have been hit by a larger muskie-----I'm looking for that one now!


----------

